# Enjoying being fat (not about food or sex)?



## Tad (May 26, 2015)

In the online fat community, liking being fat often gets lumped with being a gainer or feedee, basically with wanting to be fatter. I wonder if that is just because of limitations of language? 

I know that right now I feel fat, and like the feeling, and want to go enjoy and emphasize that feeling. I want to actively be fat. Im not even quite sure what that would entail, yet that is how I feel right now. 

It has nothing to do with eating or stuffing. Well, sitting on a shaded patio in snug clothes and eating some awesome amuse-bouche would be nice, I admit, but this feeling certainly isnt about eat food ==>get fatter. It isnt necessarily sexual either, although slowly undressing for someone who was eagerly awaiting the uncovering of the flab would also be nice. But again, it isnt about fat ==>sex. 

It is more like, strolling along a high street while feeling my fat shift and wiggle, then sitting down on a bench to watch the world go by while caressing my belly and discussing with someone how much belly is resting on how much padded lap, then maybe later going and getting to try on some clothes that are proportioned for men who are at least as thick in the middle as around the chest. Maybe going out dancing and shaking all that I've got to every song. And none of that is quite it either, but somehow I just want to verbify fat - "I fat, you fat, he/she/it fats, we fat...." somehow turning being fat from a _state _to an _activity_.

Is this just me? Anyone else? Anyone? (Bueller?)


----------



## Tracii (May 26, 2015)

Being fat is something I love too.
Nothing to do with food,stuffing,being force fed, sex none of that.
Feeder/feedee thing is not something I am into.
Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 26, 2015)

I have a stomach condition so i hate tight pants and the feeling of bloating i get, but o do enjoy the feeling of softness/jiggling around my thighs and arms. Just feels right. If i loose too much weight i feel boney. I have a big stride so i love to walk fast/hard/long stride and feel and watch my thighs jiggle as they hit the ground


----------



## dblbellybhm (May 30, 2015)

I love being fat and I have felt this way since I was a little kid.


----------



## khrestel (Jun 6, 2015)

I can easily relate to you because that's what I love too! I've never been eager to stuff myself. Fat has been the main attraction and because of that I've often felt a bit like an outsider.


----------



## Roy C. (Sep 16, 2015)

There was a time that I was eating to get bigger, with the help of a former friend. Now I just enjoy the feeling of being a big person. I do not now consider myself a feeder or gainer, but just a person that enjoys doing what I like to do.


----------



## Flabulous (Oct 11, 2015)

Although I do eat and drink a lot, I'm not purposely gaining, although I know the amount I consume will (and does) result in that; I just love the feeling of having a huge, round, fat belly. I've gained 6lbs in the last fortnight due to being out drinking and eating out. It can only get bigger


----------



## Tad (Dec 18, 2015)

I've been trying to block these feelings for the past few months, as I've been trying (not very successfully) to shed several pounds. Then yesterday we had our Christmas potluck at work and I ate a ton, leaving my stomach swollen out, and that was enough to bring it all flooding back. Today I'm relishing every rub of flesh against flesh, how my shirt hangs on my bulges, the feel when I walk

I just wish life was more accomadatin of the desire to live a good, fat-and-happy, life!


----------



## kittymahlberg (Dec 19, 2015)

Tad said:


> And none of that is quite it either, but somehow I just want to verbify fat - "I fat, you fat, he/she/it fats, we fat...." somehow turning being fat from a _state _to an _activity_.
> 
> Is this just me? Anyone else? Anyone? (Bueller?)



The problem for most people is that they're accidentally set to "M" for "Mini," when they should be set to "W" for "Wumbo":

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--hsVknT1c0[/ame]


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 20, 2015)

I've always felt comfortable just being bigger, my fat has always has made me feel invincible since I have my own body armor, basically, lol. It's always nice to be able to play fight with my boyfriend because he isn't afraid of hurting me. I've always had the mindset of it being weird for me to lose weight, due to I've never really been small and that would be weird for me. Not to say I haven't tried to lose weight before, and even today I still go from wanting to lose a little bit of weight just to make sure my clothes still fit, to just not caring at all... I used to hate being fat, but that mindset changed a long time ago thanks to a certain, special someone who I can never thank enough. You know who you are. 

It's a great thing to not hate yourself, especially when you've battled depression and anxiety since 3rd grade, and that's all your brain tells you to do. I definitely don't hate myself now most days, just accepting my fat as more of who I am. If I was never fat like I've always been, I wouldn't be me, and wouldn't have experienced the things I have. My fat has always been there.


----------



## Azrael (Dec 20, 2015)

Not sure I get the feeling, sorry mate.

That being said, I'm kinda curious as to what the idea is for those who _don't_ get off to being fat is for wanting to be fat.

I can understand why someone would want to be fat as a sexual thing but I'm kinda lost as to why someone would want to be fat as a _nonsexual thing.

_Hopefully people can provide the insight for me, as I think I'm a tad lost on that one


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 20, 2015)

Azrael said:


> Not sure I get the feeling, sorry mate.
> 
> That being said, I'm kinda curious as to what the idea is for those who _don't_ get off to being fat is for wanting to be fat.
> 
> ...



For me it's not a sexual thing, I guess it's more of a comfortable the way I am kind of thing now since I've never been skinny. Losing weight is harder than people think especially when you've been fat forever. It's a constant battle. Some people have bad genes and just kind of finally accept themselves and want to be fat cause that's the way they are.


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2015)

Azreal: You know how some people might feel most comfortable in their body if they have a beard or are clean-shaven, in athletic wear or dressed up, when they've been doing a lot of endurance work more than if building up a lot of muscle with less endurance, etc? 

Well, some people just feel best about themself when they are fat. To me fatness has always had 'warm fuzzies' about it -- since I was little I've gravitated to fatter people, looked at them more charitably, felt more comfortable around them ... and wanted to be one of them. Logically I know that fat people are a mixed lot just like any other sort of people, most of my friends are thin and I obviously like them just fine, and I do try to limit how fat I let myself get -- but still I have these 'warm-fuzzies' about fat people and about being fat(ter).

Now, it is also sexual for me, but I liked this before anything was sexual for me, and I'm quite sure that for me it goes well beyond the sexual, into a broader fat=good thing.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 21, 2015)

Tad said:


> Azreal: You know how some people might feel most comfortable in their body if they have a beard or are clean-shaven, in athletic wear or dressed up, when they've been doing a lot of endurance work more than if building up a lot of muscle with less endurance, etc?
> 
> Well, some people just feel best about themself when they are fat. To me fatness has always had 'warm fuzzies' about it -- since I was little I've gravitated to fatter people, looked at them more charitably, felt more comfortable around them ... and wanted to be one of them. Logically I know that fat people are a mixed lot just like any other sort of people, most of my friends are thin and I obviously like them just fine, and I do try to limit how fat I let myself get -- but still I have these 'warm-fuzzies' about fat people and about being fat(ter).
> 
> Now, it is also sexual for me, but I liked this before anything was sexual for me, and I'm quite sure that for me it goes well beyond the sexual, into a broader fat=good thing.



You explained this much better than I did, but we're both right! Lol specifically about the people I gravitate to. Fat people tend to be nicer because they are just like me and have to be nice to people to make friends, or just can relate to other bigger females better with clothing or love of food. Definitely something to do with comfort.


----------



## good19845 (May 7, 2016)

I feel a little jealous as I am not fat and would love to feel the experience of being fat after reading so many talk how nice it is being fat.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 7, 2016)

*I get this, it's like there's this sensuous (but not sexual), aesthetic quality to fatness, it just looks and feels good. Also I think there is a mental and social aspect to it, "fat" can be a part of one's identity and there is much satisfaction to be had not only from fat lovers but also from fat friends and being part of a fat peer group. My BFF is a BBW, her whole family is fat and I think she sealed the deal for me when she made me an awesome twice-baked potato. OK, so we're back to food again, but it's part of the whole thing in a complex sexual/sensual/mental/emotional/social way too.*


----------



## good19845 (May 7, 2016)

I guess it's all about feeling good in your on body


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 7, 2016)

good19845 said:


> I guess it's all about feeling good in your on body



*Yeah, unless you want to be fat but can't seem to gain. I know most ppl would love to have that problem, but I sympathize with would-be gainers who are cursed with a weak appetite or fast metabolism, although I personally have never had trouble putting on weight. *


----------



## Tad (Oct 12, 2016)

Something I managed to put into words recently, related to this -- I enjoy the physical resistance that fat gives. 

I was always the one kid on the cross-country running team who liked hill training more than flat-ground running, and being heavier gives a bit of that same sort of feel -- if I'm going up stairs at a reasonable rate or biking up a hill at a half-decent pace, it is because I'm putting out quite a bit of power. Heck, even walking briskly takes noticeable effort, something I have to put a bit of focus into or else I naturally slow down to something that doesn't demand as quick an energy burn. 

Honestly I'd love to see what it was like to get back into running at this size, but I have a knee which is not shy about telling me that this is a bad idea)

And in a different way, that there are certain positions where fat just gets in the way, in a mechanical sense of things. The feel of that, figuring out how to work around that -- I just enjoy it.


----------



## TwoSwords (Mar 5, 2017)

Azrael said:


> Not sure I get the feeling, sorry mate.
> 
> That being said, I'm kinda curious as to what the idea is for those who _don't_ get off to being fat is for wanting to be fat.
> 
> ...



Let me give you a short list of reasons why I would have immense difficulty adjusting to life if I lost weight.

1. I like the attention. People notice me quickly and easily; even people who are otherwise slow to pay attention know I'm present, and I like that.

2. It makes me feel stronger to be a larger person.

3. I feel warmer on cold days.

4. I rarely feel intimidated by anyone anymore (though my weight is probably not the only reason for this.)

5. Sitting on hard chairs is more bearable for me than it used to be.

However, most importantly of all, and the one thing about fatness that I don't think I could live without...

6. When I'm stressed, or angry, or sad, and I feel like I'm about to explode, I just need to start squeezing one of my soft, squishy arms, and all my troubles feel like they're floating away. It's so comfy and soft and joyful, that there's no room for worry or fear. And *a lot* of things upset me, so this one is super important.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Apr 5, 2017)

More and more I'm getting to like being fat. I always fought it and dieted to the point of misery. And while I do like to eat, it's the freedom to eat whatever I want that is also appealing. I also like the feeling of the soft blubber I'm accumulating. I'm finally learning to let my belly hang, and not suck it in. There's something oddly comforting about it.


----------



## Christoo (Apr 5, 2017)

I find men attractive and woman I think people are beautiful and do not mind bigger as a mater of fact I prefer bigger... but...Wow I am in admiration of you all I do not like myself it is very hard for me to. I hide myself all the time. Growing up people even in my family would say 'you would be so pretty if you weren't fat' 'you would be a great date if you weren't fat","you would be a great person if not fat" over and over everywhere...,honestly I have absorbed that for years never ever accepting myself but overeating out of frustration and self hatred.sometimes I think I over eat because i have hated myself so much I want to become the monstrosity they saw me as...yikes.... did I just discover something or what.....:really sad:


----------



## Christoo (Apr 5, 2017)

But...I love food cooking and eating..just cannot accept me.


----------



## TwoSwords (May 6, 2017)

Christoo said:


> I find men attractive and woman I think people are beautiful and do not mind bigger as a mater of fact I prefer bigger... but...Wow I am in admiration of you all I do not like myself it is very hard for me to. I hide myself all the time. Growing up people even in my family would say 'you would be so pretty if you weren't fat' 'you would be a great date if you weren't fat","you would be a great person if not fat" over and over everywhere...,honestly I have absorbed that for years never ever accepting myself but overeating out of frustration and self hatred.sometimes I think I over eat because i have hated myself so much I want to become the monstrosity they saw me as...yikes.... did I just discover something or what.....:really sad:



I can honestly say that I've never said any of those things to anyone in my life, because I think fatness is good, pleasing and something to be encouraged... within reason. I would never ask anyone to view themselves with hatred or cynicism, or even dislike, because I know what that's like, and it can destroy your life; social and otherwise. For the longest time, I was intensely depressed, because no matter what I did, I never really felt fat enough. I had to learn to appreciate my body's positive qualities, in order to make peace with those feelings, and finally put them to bed. I pray that you will find a way to do the same.


----------

